# Mechamancy



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen

My name is Robert Sullivan and I have submitted to ENPublishing a section of a book I wrote, titled “Mechamancy.” It is thematically similar to “Steam and Steal.” 

“Mechamancy” deals with magical clockwork devices, like to those designed by Leonardo diVinci. However, it does not get into magical steam-engines. 

I first wrote it in 2002 (and game tested it in 2003) for Mongoose, only to have them decide they had enough in-house talent so that they no longer needed to work with freelancers. 

Then Bastion turned it down after “Doomstriders” — they felt to two products were too similar — was released and I had worked with them on it for several months. 

I submitted “Mechamancy” to both Troll Lord Games and Fast Forward Entertainment more than five months ago and they have not responded. 

After a query, Ryan Nock asked that I discuss the matter with Christopher Allen, the author of “Steam and Steal.” Mr. Allen was gracious and did not have a problem with me submitting my work.

If all goes well, then hopefully “Mechamancy” will get picked up by ENPublishing and it can serve as a kind of prequel or bookend to Steam and Steal.”

R. Sullivan.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 10, 2004)

Here are some samples of it, if you are interested.

-From the Introduction-

Mechamancy
It is difficult to conceive of a plausible world – no matter how fantastic – without tools. Everything shaped and made to be useful, from a stick with a sharpened end to a plasma rifle, are tools. The presence of magic in a world does not change the fact that tools exist and find use. While a world, completely tool free is theoretically possible it would be difficult in which to game and likely hold interest solely as an intellectual exercise, rather than a functional setting.

In nearly any given fantastical world, magic and at least the most rudimentary technology exist side by side. For every wizard using arcane words and small quantities of bat excrement to focus their wills to create incendiary effects, there are a dozen bricklayers, blacksmiths, glassblowers, brewers and more besides. All of the so-called “mundane” work of these professions requires tools. Some of their work requires a hammer while other tasks may require a knife. Neither a cottage nor a castle build themselves and those who do build these structures must know how to accomplish the task in such as way that the finished product does not fall over in the next wind. Their knowledge comes from the trial, experimentation, study and learning of their own personal experiences and those who came before them. 

Even if magic touches all aspects of life in a fantastical world, it is unlikely to be so commonplace that it would be a practical solution to every day problems. Those humble people who are working at mundane tasks are able to perform their tasks by following something much like the scientific process and due to the availably of tools and technology. The absence of computers and the presence of magic does not change this fact.

There have always been those who use both tools and magic in pursuit of goals in a fantastical world. Sometimes a mage enchants a mule to plow the field in a fraction of the normal time. Another mage may magically dispel mud or create a stone pathway to improve travel methods in an area. Sometimes the caster binds fire spirits to a blacksmith’s hearth so that it would produce heat in a fuel-efficient method. 

The “school” of mechamancy is a controversial practice. It was organized some time in the past from various individual traditions and methods. This elevated mechamancy from something that individuals did into something more widely recognized, akin the age-old schools of necromancy or illusion. This organization also gave mechamancy a boost in power and availability. 

Mechamancy, like real science and technology, made power more accessible to the general people than it had been before. Mechamancers have gone on to spend a great deal of their time pursuing studies, goals and increasing their defenses – much to the consternation of those who practice magic in traditional methods.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 10, 2004)

-Spells-

Sabotage/Repair
Machines, Evocation
Level: Cleric 5, Sor/Wiz 5.
Components: V, S, M. 
Casting Time: 1 action.
Range: Close (25 ft. +5 ft./2 level)
Target: Single machine targeted by you.
Duration: Permanent.
Saving Throw: None/Will negates.
Spell Resistance: Yes.
This spell causes damage to a mechanical device. This includes but is not limited to; clockwork devices, karakuri, axels of wagons, simple water pumps, forge bellows, trip hammers, ballistae, etc. It inflicts 1d4+1 of damage per level of the caster (up to 15d4+10) points to a machine’s mechanical systems.
The reversed version of this spell repairs internal damage to a mechanical device. It repairs 1d4+1 per level of the caster  (up to 15d4+10) points of damage to machines mechanical systems.
Living machines are allowed a will save to resist the effects of this spell.
Material Component: A tiny, wooden shoe for sabotage or a small gear for repair.

Serrated Edge
Machines, Transmutation, 
Level: Bard 2, Cleric 2, Sor/Wiz 2. 
Components: V, S, F.
Casting Time: 1 action.
Range: Touch.
Target: One bladed weapon, 2 projectiles per level.
Duration: 10 minutes/level.
Saving Throw: None/Will negates.
Spell Resistance: Yes.
This spell puts a serrated edge on any bladed weapon that then may inflict more damage. The damage of any weapon subject to this spell is increased by 50 percent, rounded up. This spell may only be placed upon weapons capable of doing slashing or piercing damage. This spell may be stacked, but only three times.
Divine Focus: A holy symbol of the Divine Engine.
Arcane Focus: An abacus or slide-rule upon which to perform the mathematical formula for the spell.

Summon Machine I
Machines, Conjuration
Level: Bard 1, Cleric 1, Sor/Wiz 1.
Components: V, S, F.
Casting Time: 1 full round
Range: Close (25 ft. +5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: One summoned creature. 
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None.
Spell Resistance: No.
This spell summons a machine from another plane that you may use to perform work or attack your enemies. These machines are usually sentient, however they are usually limited in terms of intelligence to that of an animal. Refer to table 04.02 for what karakuri you may summon per level and Section 06 for a full description of the individual creatures. The machine will appear where you designate.
All summon machine spells are lawful, neutral and machine spells.
Divine Focus: A holy symbol of the Divine Engine.
Arcane Focus: An abacus or slide rule upon which to perform the mathematical formula for the spell.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 10, 2004)

-from the section on living machines-

Mâchina are karakuri from a dimension governed strictly by laws and order. There are other karakuri there with whom the mâchina have cordial relations. The formian race also dwells in the same plane – they and the mâchina are locked in a calculated war. The two races are vying for who defines “lawful neutral” for the omniverse – the organic formian or the mechanical mâchina.

These karakuri are not as expansionist as are the formian. Their obsession is with understanding, exploring, mapping and cataloging all of the omniverse. They believe that attaining omniscience grants them omnipotence, i.e. knowledge equates power. As such, they do not feel a need to actively conquer the entire omniverse.

As they explore the near endless plains of the omniverse they establish bases were they have access to metal ores, refined metals and machinery. A good example is an abandoned mine. They also attempt to be as discrete as possible. From the base they have established, smaller mâchina fly out, conduct reconnaissance, map and in general spy on everything they can.

The mâchina are – with the exception of the patternculus template – manifest. They have a great many different shapes and sizes. Most are better at flying than moving along the ground. Few of them are humanoid – those that are so designed function as intermediaries between the mâchina and humanoid species. The rest appear as incredible mechanical versions of grotesque combinations of creatures.

Combat
Mâchina seldom initiate combat – however they are adept at ending a conflict. When attacked, an individual mâchina always signal others. They seldom go anywhere alone. They will fight to their destruction if their base in threatened.

Appendages: Mâchina are equipped with blades attached to articulated, retractable tentacle-like appendages. These all do slashing damage. The mâchina may do rending or constriction damage if they make a successful grapple attack against a target smaller than themselves with the tentacle-like appendages. The amount of damage inflicted depends upon the size of the mâchina.

Collective: All mâchina on the same plane and with in 100 kilometers of a centiculus are in constant communication. They keep each other appraised as to what they observe – this includes threats. Some position themselves to serve as relays to extend the service communication area of exploring mâchina.

Immunities: Mâchina are karakuri and they have all of the benefits and immunities of the karakuri.

Laser Blast: All mâchina are equipped with a sophisticated weapon system capable of producing a laser blast. The mâchina may fire once every other round (see the Dungeon Masters Guide for more on lasers.)

Mechanical Systems: The technology employed in the mâchina exceeds most mechamancy theories. However, all mâchina are considered to possess (at least) the equivalent of: lesser intraskeleton, external power source, blades, self-lubricating mechanism, protected works, fly as spell-like ability, self-repairing, space for specialty cylinder x4 (Jung, Descartes 02, visual, aural), locomotion, transference, appendages x6, extremities x3, digits x10, economy of energy, precision, quite machine and self controlled.

Metallic: Mâchina are made of polytyrine – they have damage reduction of 15.

Resistances: All mâchina have sonic, acid, cold, fire and electricity resistances at 18.

Mâchina
Alphaculus (Mâchina)
Small Outsider (Lawful, Nt.)
Hit Die: 2d8+5
Initiative: +4
Speed: 10 ft 30 ft. fly. (Perfect)
AC: 11
Attacks: Laser blast
Full Attacks: 1d3 laser blast
Face/Reach: 2 ft by 2 ft/0 ft.
Special Attacks: 1d6 laser blast, rending/constriction 1d4
Special Qualities: Invisibility a spell-like effect: damage reduction 8
Saves: 
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +0 
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 16, Con 9,
 Int 7, Wis 7, Cha 6.
Skills: Hide +5, knowledge – metallurgy +4, listen +5.
Feats: ---
Climate/Terrain: Any land or location with metal.
Organization: Solitary, swarm (6-15), mob (10-40)
Challenge Rating: 1
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always-lawful neutral.
Advancement: 2-4
Constant Energy: 70

Alphaculus
These tiny units are the least sophisticated of the mâchina. They are employed for scouting and exploration and are not designed for combat. They are of limited intelligence and thus have a limited ability to communicate. They spend as much time invisible as possible. An alphaculus may make a suitable familiar. The alphaculus resembles a mechanical amalgam of a jellyfish and a mollusk.

Combat
Alphaculus attempt to flee if possible. If that is not possible they attack with their blades or laser blasts. The alphaculus flee as soon as their foe is disabled.

Appendages: An alphaculus in proper working order has six tentacle-like appendages with which it may manipulate tools, pick up items or make attacks. It may make a grapple attack against a single creature one size level smaller than itself for every three tentacle-like appendages it possesses.

Rending/Constriction: If the alphaculus succeeds on a grapple attack with its tentacle-like appendages, then it may automatically inflict additional, rending or constriction, damage for 1d4 points.

Laser Blast: The alphaculus laser weapon has a range increment of 20 feet and does 1d6 damage.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 10, 2004)

-some selected items Mechamancy makes available-

11. Factotum, Illuminating
The illuminating factotums produced by the Verrocchio Guild resemble a pyralis firefly the size of a small dog made of polished copper and glass. At the proper command, they create illumination, as per the spell light cast by a sixth level wizard. Different colors of glass may be selected at the time of device creation to create different shades of illumination. This device does not function inside an antimagic field.
Size: Small
Space: One square by one square.
Wind Units: 120
Hit Points: 35
Materials: Copper, tin, glass
Weight: 35 lps.
Speed: 20 ft.
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 14 and Construction 12.
Support System: exoskeleton.
Mechanical Systems: Space for winding coil/power coils, voice controlled, self-lubricating mechanism, locomotion, appendages x2, extremities, light as spell-like effect, fly as a spell-like effect, protected works.
Cost: 400 g.p.

12. Coal Oil, Divine Engine Holy “Water”
This colorless oil is less dense than water. It is commonly obtained in the distillation of coal. It is a creation of the machinists of the Church of the Divine Engine. It may be used as a lubricant in devices that includes metallic moving parts. It is also flammable and may be used in lamps. The light from a lamp burning coal oil blessed by a priest of the Divine Engine counts as protection from chaos – as the spell – for as long as the lamp is lit. Aside from that, Divine Engine holy “water” operates as normal holy water.
Cost: 25 g.p. Quart

23. Myrmidon, Combat 02
The combat myrmidon 02 – an actual karakuri – produced by the Verrocchio Guild resemble a ground mantid as long as a human is tall and made of morriganine. It forelimbs are blades with serrated and barbed edges. It is purely designed for combat and is the most dangerous myrmidon that the Verrocchio Guild has placed on the market. It requires a (1) sentient cylinder, (2) a visual cylinder, (3) a Jung cylinder and (4) an aural cylinder to function properly. This device does not function inside an antimagic field.
Hit Die: 6d8+12
Hit Points: 47
Size: Small
Space: One square by one square.
Weight: 59 lps.
Materials: Steel, aluminum, tin.
Initiative: --
Speed: 20 ft.
AC: 17/16
Attacks: +2/+2
Full Attack: 1d3+2 each blade.
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Shocking grasp as cast by fifth level mage.
Special Qualities: Karakuri abilities and defenses.
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +0
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 16 and Construction 13.
Climate/Terrain: Any
Organization: Whatever their owner can afford.
Challenge Rating: 14
Treasure: --
Alignment: Neutral
Advancement: --
Wind Units: 130Support System:exoskeleton
Mechanical Systems: Space for winding coil/power coils, space for specialty cylinder x4, protected works, locomotion, appendages x2 (legs), extremities x2 (feet and blades), voice control, general design two-weapon fighting, general design combat reflexes, blades, true strike as spell-like effect, shocking grasp as spell-like effect, self-repairing.
Cost: 63,200 g.p.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jul 10, 2004)

This sounds fantastic!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 10, 2004)

Marius Delphus said:
			
		

> This sounds fantastic!




Danka.


----------



## BSF (Jul 11, 2004)

Pretty interesting.  There are some obvious synergies with Steam & Steel.  

I see spells, critters and items, which is all good stuff.  What else do you have in the book?  Is there any advice on integrating it into an existing gameworld?  Any discussions on how to design a world from the ground up to include aspects of mechamancy?  How much playtesting do you have?  Hey!  Do you have an existing campaign that includes some of this stuff?  Any possibility in hearing campaign notes, or even a story hour?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 12, 2004)

“What else do you have in the book?”

Words. Letters. Numbers. Profane thoughts. Lots of silly references. 

“Is there any advice on integrating it into an existing game world? Any discussions on how to design a world from the ground up to include aspects of mechamancy?”

An entire chapter covers both issues. 

More of the material covers introducing mechamancy into an existing campaign. A Cliff Notes version of this that mechamancy has only existed as a magical tradition – to borrow a “Mage” term – for 60 to 70 years and emerged in a nation or region adjacent to the one occupied by the player characters. This lets the game master get around the issue of “If it’s always been here, then why haven’t we ever noticed it?”

There is also discussion of Mechamancy being less than a decade old and a world where it is as old as any other school of magic.

“How much play testing do you have?”

Five months or so. With lots of notes I have saved.

“Do you have an existing campaign that includes some of this stuff? Any possibility in hearing campaign notes, or even a story hour?”

I game less often that I would like. I am 31 and like many gamer geezers, I have trouble getting my free time to match up with the free time of others in my group. Lots of people work weekend or have family commitments – that type of thing.

As such, I have run this in my own games less than I want to.

But I’ve got some cannibalism jokes from last night’s game… ah… Where was I…

I joked with some friends that when Valar Project’s Book of Erotic Fantasy came out, I was going to start creating various mechamancy items that would be…ah… suitable to the BoEF. 8P

I might start a story hour. That depends on how much time that would take. I am busy man.

I also put in a lot of “Easter eggs.” Including…

***

10. Metal Plating

This is a terribly painful procedure wherein bands of metal are laid over an individual’s bones. This has the effect of strengthening the bones, making them more resistant to breaking and offering the individual special bonuses that come with the metal. An individual who receives this metal plating permanently looses 1d4 wisdom points due to the torturous process where the metal is laid on the bones. Further, should it become know that they have a valuable metal on their bones, unscrupulous individuals will seek to kill them to recover the metal. Steel receives a thin layer of gold to prevent it from corroding, but this does not otherwise affect the performance of the metal. The other metals are available for use in this process – nickel, cobalt, tyrine and mithral – resist corrosion. The experimental use of adamantine has been inconclusive as the test subject ran away. The plating functions normally inside an antimagic field.

Benefit: The individual who receives metal plating over their bones has a selective damage reduction against bludgeoning attacks and attacks that would cut-through a bone: steel +2, nickel +4, cobalt +6, tyrine +8 and mithral +20. They also receive a fortitude bonus: steel +1, nickel +2, cobalt +3, tyrine +4 and mithral +10.

Weight: 5 lps. for individuals of small size, 10 lps. for individuals of medium size.

Cost for Small Individual: Steel 50 g.p.: nickel 1,200 g.p.: cobalt 1,600 g.p.: tyrine 2,700 g.p.: mithral 7,500 g.p. 

Cost for Medium-sized Individual: Steel 100 g.p., nickel 2,400 g.p., cobalt 3,200 g.p.: tyrine 5,400 g.p.: mithral 15,000 g.p.

***

Other “Easter eggs” include references to Terminator, Girl Genius, Alias (the TV show), Robotech, Transformers and a big honking reference to Something*Positive. Randal M. gave me permission for the reference to S*P.


----------



## Conaill (Jul 12, 2004)

Sounds *very* interesting!

Did you know I've been pushing Carnifex to do a web supplement or something for clockworks and other non-steam energy sources? He even came up with some pretty nice ideas along those lines!

For my part, the more you can make this compatible with and and borrow rules from Steam & Steel, the better! Please don't just go make a whole brandnew set of rules for clockwork, if there are good existing steam rules that will do...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 12, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Sounds *very* interesting!
> 
> Did you know I've been pushing Carnifex to do a web supplement or something for clockworks and other non-steam energy sources?




I read his posts on the subject and I had come to similar conclusions when I was working my way through the writting of Mechamancy. 

Some of the devices it does take a long time to wind.  Large and powerdul devices are usually powered by magical winding coils. 

This is a deliberate "flaw," designed in to help balance the power offered by a mechamancy item to a traditional item.

For example, there is a mechamancy weapon that can create lightening bolts, as the spell. A wizard's staff or wand can to the same thing, but only a limited number of times - base on how many charges it has. However, the mechamancy weapon an indefinate amount of time - you just have to rewind it after every second or third shot.


----------



## Verequus (Jul 12, 2004)

Mechamancy and Steam&Steel: How much do they overlap? I still don't own Steam&Steel, so I don't know what is already covered. But if I understand that right, then Steam&Steel is for a technology-wise higher developed world than Mechamancy. So shouldn't some things already be covered?

 P.S.: The chapter about building a new campaign world would be very useful to me. But could it be extendend to include at least some hints for the inclusion of higher developed machines?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 12, 2004)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> So shouldn't some things already be covered?
> 
> But could it be extendend to include at least some hints for the inclusion of higher developed machines?




There is probably some overlap - both books were written seperatly by different people with similar goals in mind. However, I have not had a chance to read "Steam and Steal" cover to cover yet, so i don't know where that overlap is yet.

The machines I present range from something as simple as a compas, an improve lantern and tinder lighter to fully sentient robots, "power" armor the size of a giant and flying ships. There is a full range on the machines of levels of complexity.


----------



## Conaill (Jul 13, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> There is probably some overlap - both books were written seperatly by different people with similar goals in mind. However, I have not had a chance to read "Steam and Steal" cover to cover yet, so i don't know where that overlap is yet.



Ah.

In that case, I would most likely NOT buy yours, unless you put in at least _some_ effort to bring the two closer in line with each other. I get really frustrated with incompatible (or just unnecessarily different) rule sets.

Try to at the very least read through Steam & Steel. Chances are you'll want to steal some of the ideas in there, or improve on others. That's exactly what the OGL is for! If you publish an entirely independent rule set, you're just creating a nightmare for whomever would want to use both sources in the same campaign.

Just my personal opinion as a consumer. Make of it what you wish...


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 13, 2004)

Dudes, first of all, we _haven't_ said we're going to produce this book.  Grump, I think it's a bit rude for you to post here an announce this, as if it was official.  It ain't.

I'm going to get around to looking over what you submitted when I get the chance, but right now I'm busy with the ENWorld Gamer, finishing it up so we can send it off to get printed.  Now is not the time to be giving me trouble.

For right now, consider this thread a discussion of house rules.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 13, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Grump, I think it's a bit rude for you to post here an announce this, as if it was official.




I never wrote, said, asserted or inferred that Mechamancy had been picked up or approved or that was going to be published. I was only discussing my hope the book would be picked up, not making claims that it had been.

In my first post I wrote:



			
				Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> …I *have* submittedto ENPublishing
> 
> If all goes well, then hopefully “Mechamancy” *will* get picked up by ENPublishing…




I do not think that qualifies as me asserting it will be published or that it was even accepted.

Nor was it an attempt to give you a bad time.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry.  I was just, I suppoes, having a bad time, when I posted.  Still, I do think it's a _little_ inappropriate to create a thread like this, in a company-specific forum.  Some might say it looks like a tactic to force us to say yes.  So far, I haven't had a chance to look at anything you've sent me, so I don't want to be swayed.

Ah, don't worry about it.  I'm just being pulled in a lot of different directions at once.  I just had a nice, relaxing swim, so I'm feeling better.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 13, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> looks like a tactic to force us to say yes.




No, no, not at all.

The tactic I'm using to force you are the Soprano-esque goon's I've sent to your place.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 22, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Mâchina
> Alphaculus (Mâchina)
> Small Outsider (Lawful, Nt.)
> Hit Die: 2d8+5
> ...




Few questions in the stat block.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 22, 2004)

I wrote 70,000+ words of gaming material using the 3.0 system and I had neither the 3.0 system nor my 70,000+ words of gaming material memorized. I went back through and tried to make adjustments as necessary to move 70,000+ words up to 3.5. However, I find myself having to patches on it here and there. But one thing seven years in the newspaper business has taught me is that your not through writing until the presses are running – because by then it is too late.



			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Few questions in the stat block.




* Initiative: +4 (Where is this coming from? Feat? Dex?)*

That is me fudging it slightly because this is an living machine outsider, and a small and quick one at that.

*AC: 11 (Where is this coming from? What's the Flat Footed? What's Touch)*

All fantastic machines, both the living karakuri – a term I borrowed from Anime – and the non-living machines, automatically possess an armor class bonus based on the materials they are made of.

So even flatfooted it has a better AC than a human because it is made of polytyrine, not malleable flesh.

* Attacks: Laser blast (Grapple/BAB?) *

My bad. That should read “Laser blast, rending, constriction”

Any other questions? About Mechamancy, I mean. Don’t ask me where babies come from…

…no one will tell me.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 22, 2004)

With the initative bonus, should it have a bonus feat or something? Judging from John's criticism of EN's Steambook's stats being off, 'fudging' doesn't seem like the way to go.

On the AC, shouldn't it actually be higher as the thing has a high dex? The armor class should also be broken down AC 18 (+4 natural, +4 dex).

The question about BAB and Grapple is in reference to 3.5 material. Almost all monsters now have a BAB/Grapple section, an Attack Section, and a typical Full Attack section.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 23, 2004)

Fuding will always offend someone. I am willing to readjust much of the material in the book. However, so much of it is new rules and goes into new territory, that a little fudhing, while not really inevitable is a useful tool in some places. This little living machine is only supposed to be on par with an imp or quasit or homanuc in terms of power.


----------



## tensen (Jul 24, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> * Initiative: +4 (Where is this coming from? Feat? Dex?)*
> 
> That is me fudging it slightly because this is an living machine outsider, and a small and quick one at that.



Fudging like that is bad.  If Living Machine Outsider provides a +4 initiative, then you should have a template of what exactly that provides.  The Special Ability line of the statblock should include (Modified Initiative or Enhanced Initiative or whatever you want to call it.. or better yet, just Improved Initiative...  Which then makes this:
Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Initiative)

And then most folks are happy.



			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> *AC: 11 (Where is this coming from? What's the Flat Footed? What's Touch)*
> 
> All fantastic machines, both the living karakuri – a term I borrowed from Anime – and the non-living machines, automatically possess an armor class bonus based on the materials they are made of.
> 
> So even flatfooted it has a better AC than a human because it is made of polytyrine, not malleable flesh.




So, that sounds like natural armor.   
Hence...
AC: 11 (+1 natural armor), Touch 10, Flat-footed 11




			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> * Attacks: Laser blast (Grapple/BAB?) *
> 
> My bad. That should read “Laser blast, rending, constriction”
> 
> ...



That one sounds even worse.    How about
Attacks: Laser blast +0 ranged (1dx+x)
But your still still have a Grapple/BAB listed there.


It really sets off a bad note by displaying things that are distinctly not following 3.5 design.


----------

